# Awesome Spicy Tuna patties



## TJTJ (May 10, 2011)

*Hand mixed 4can tuna, 6egg white(2yolk) 1cup oat, cilantro, 1carrot, 4garlic  clove, 1onion, Creole seasoning and cayenne pepper. Then blended everything. I cooked it on an iron cast pan w/ a bit of olive oil for about 5mins on each side. *

 Dude these patties are great for a portable on the go fuel packed snack. 

Just make sure to blend it to a paste like consistency. Otherwise the onions, garlic, oats and carrots would be too chunky and keep the patty from falling apart. 

The original recipe called for 



1 can tuna
1/4 oats
2 egg whites
1/8 cup onion
minced garlic
and taco powder but I went with Creole spices.

So for each can of tuna you want to double the amount of each ingredient. I've made it many different ingredients and flavours. Just make sure you have enough egg to hold it together. 

I tried to upload a photo but it was too large.


----------



## Clenbut (May 12, 2011)

Thanks TJ for sharing this spicy patties recipe with us, it should be healthy and also very tasty i guess.


----------



## TJTJ (May 12, 2011)

and loaded with protein!


----------



## jagbender (May 12, 2011)

Sounds good thanks for posting


----------



## Tomn (May 15, 2011)

spicy is better, good recipe thanks


----------



## smooth915 (May 15, 2011)

I'll be trying this soon


----------



## trapzilla (May 15, 2011)

definately going to be trying this soon! sick of chicken!


----------



## Fit_Qtie (May 15, 2011)

Sounds good, 
I'm gonna be trying this soon.


----------



## TJTJ (May 15, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> definately going to be trying this soon! sick of chicken!



You'll like it but even with 6cans of tuna, albeit the small cans, didnt last very long lol These bad boys are good! Next time I'll double the amount. They store very well. 

I recommend to re-heat with a toaster oven. Microwaving it makes it too spongy and dry. 

Also if you want to fluff it up or just calorie pack it some, add bread some crumbs with the oats(if it turns out too dry just add some soy or almond milk or just water)


----------



## TJTJ (May 15, 2011)

Edit *add some BREAD CRUMBS*


----------



## Kusakup (May 15, 2011)

Can you give us ballpark cals and macros?

Making my mouth water btw.


----------



## usafchris (May 16, 2011)

Just got off work, read this, felt hungry, tried to make it, did make it, tried to taste, it was amazing, so I ate two!!!!


----------



## feinburgrl (May 17, 2011)

Why not 4 whole eggs instead of 4 whites?


----------



## TJTJ (Aug 3, 2011)

I forgot about these. Time to make some more!



usafchris said:


> Just got off work, read this, felt hungry, tried to make it, did make it, tried to taste, it was amazing, so I ate two!!!!


Damn Skippy!



feinburgrl said:


> Why not 4 whole eggs instead of 4 whites?


Just preference. Maybe 3 whole eggs might = the same as 4 egg whites? But with the extra yokes it might come out to wet and wouldnt be able to hold it in your hands to make the patty. unless you add more oats or bread crumbs.


----------



## Pony (Aug 7, 2011)

Kusakup said:


> Can you give us ballpark cals and macros?
> 
> Making my mouth water btw.



bumpin this question.


----------



## TJTJ (Aug 7, 2011)

ThePonyPackage said:


> bumpin this question.



Well you have the ingredients right there. It all depends on how many you make. The ingredients are for one can. So depending on how many cans you use. You do the math.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 7, 2011)

That looks good, I plan on giving this a shot.


----------



## TJTJ (Aug 7, 2011)

KelJu said:


> That looks good, I plan on giving this a shot.



Go for it KelJu. Once you make it a few times and get a hang of it you can play around with different flavors, spices and other veggies to blend into it. Just keep in mind that if the veggies arent diced or blended enough itll keep the patty from holding together. 


Enjoy


----------



## naturessand (Aug 10, 2011)

Your recipe surely sounds interesting. Will surely try it out. Thanks for the post.


----------



## bagram09 (Aug 14, 2011)

sounds awesome! i'm gonna try it tomorrow


----------



## TJTJ (Aug 15, 2011)

bagram09 said:


> sounds awesome! i'm gonna try it tomorrow



Go for it! Let me know how they come out. 

These are great for on the go. If you gotta run and need a protein dense snack, just pack'em in some tupperware with an ice block and dip out. 

Or pop'em in the toaster for a quick warm up. Ive found when reheating, nuking'em makes'em kinda spongy.


----------



## squigader (Aug 17, 2011)

No blender for the next month, any idea if this would work if I used a fork or potato masher to mash it until I get my blender back?

I think think this would work great if you switched out the carrot for a boiled potato or something. Bet that would taste awesome. Saved.


----------



## squigader (Aug 17, 2011)

BTW, open your photo in paint, then hit "resize" and try resizing by 50 or 25%


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Aug 23, 2011)

sounds awesome bro im hungry now!


----------



## TJTJ (Aug 24, 2011)

pitbullguy0101 said:


> sounds awesome bro im hungry now!



Do it!


----------



## Dannie (Aug 25, 2011)

Pics or it didnt happen.


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 30, 2011)

haha i wanna try!


----------



## TJTJ (Aug 30, 2011)

just the other day I made some but this time with canned salmon.


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 19, 2011)

bump it up! 

Just made some more! But this time I added slightly cooked spinach just to soften it up and a bit of rice.


----------



## Chook232 (Nov 23, 2011)

Sounds heaps nice


----------

